# Hero or villain? LA Laker player airs out cheating teammate



## Skeet Cliff Huxtable (Mar 31, 2016)

D'angelo Russell of the LA Lakers, a point guard and future NBA star that was the #2 pick in the draft, stepped into some horse manure of the highest order. A video leaked from his phone, where his teammate Nick Young, aka Swaggy P, a well known jokester and NBA's loveable unconscious gunner, admitted to sleeping with a 19 year old girl, while he was with famous rap star Iggy Azaela. Young and Azaela are engaged and were planning a wedding in the distant future. The setting took place in a hotel room where the two were having a conversation and Russell appeared to be asking Young leading questions as if he were an informant, unbeknownst to Young. Russell, who is 20 years old is also known as a prankster and jokester, much to the detriment of his team, as his coach Byron Scott, a member of the showtime Lakers, felt as if sometimes acts like a 14 year old and is very immature. At the end of the video, Russell jokingly says "I'm glad you told my video all that", to which Nick Young replies "Huh." Somehow the video got out and ultimately became viral.

The media, sports fans, and the general public have scorched Russell and has castigated him as an outcast. Reports of Russell, being isolated by teammates have surfaced, rumors that the Lakers may have to trade this future superstar because he can't be trusted. Russell apologized, faced the media and received boos from the Laker fan base every time he touched the ball. His one ally, Iggy Azaela, thanked him for the tweet and tweeted that she liked the video.

Man code law states that you don't air out another man's personal business especially about his sexcapades or marital affairs. Russell is guilty as charged by the public, for ruining a another man's potential marriage and recording a private conversation, but the other side of Nick Young cheating on his fiancee has not been up for discussion. Young has been painted as a sympathetic figure. Do you agree with Russell, being Public enemy #1 for airing out a cheater, even though unintentionally or do you believe he deserves the vast amount of hate from the general public from recording private conversations? It seems as though recording private info of another person's affair is a bigger "crime" than having an affair on your spouse or potential spouse. Is Russell a hero or villain? Your thoughts?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a tough one. The obvious answer is that cheating is wrong and if he really cared about his fiance he shouldn't have done it. That is the correct answer. But thats not the reality of the real world. The reality is most men wouldn't say anything, professional athlete or not. There is a man code. I definitely feel like male waywards don't feel they need to be as secretive around friends and acquaintances. I've had lots of guys I barely know boast about their mistresses or ONSs with no fear that I would say anything. I hate to say it but the only time I've ever seen another man expose a wayward man's cheating is when he has a personal vendetta against that man, or he wants that man's wife for himself. It had nothing to do with being noble. Not saying its right, just sharing what I've seen.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess the question is, is it your civic duty to expose EVERY cheater you come across regardless if you have a vested interest in the situation or knowledge of the parties involved?

To use @ReformedHubby's example. You meet a random guy at a bar and he tells you about his ONS. Are you obligated to track down his wife and tell her?

I'd say your not obligated and the way Russell did it was especially cruel to the Azaela. If he wanted to do the right thing an anonymous email to her would of been sufficient. 

But that was not his intent. The ONLY reason he did it was to humiliate Young so yes while Young is a POS cheater Russell is a scumbag too.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Hero? I don't know, but certainly not the villain. Doing the right thing isn't easy; it's hard and has consequences. The fact that he is being called an outcast says that as a society, (or the NBA as a sub set of our society) feels that this behavior is OK, and is personal business and shouldn't be in the public eye. Did he do it for the right reasons other than to humiliate Young? Maybe, we don't know. What I do know is that if my wife had an OM, I would publicly out them both and part of my intent would be humiliation; I would have no qualms with doing that ... and I feel that wouldn't make me a scumbag.


----------



## Skeet Cliff Huxtable (Mar 31, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> I guess the question is, is it your civic duty to expose EVERY cheater you come across regardless if you have a vested interest in the situation or knowledge of the parties involved?
> 
> To use @ReformedHubby's example. You meet a random guy at a bar and he tells you about his ONS. Are you obligated to track down his wife and tell her?
> 
> ...


Ok good points. Now if Russell had told Iggy Azaela about Nick Young's affairs with noble intentions and even anonymously do you think that would have been the right move or do you believe when he heard the info he should of kept quiet?


----------



## Skeet Cliff Huxtable (Mar 31, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> This is a tough one. The obvious answer is that cheating is wrong and if he really cared about his fiance he shouldn't have done it. That is the correct answer. But thats not the reality of the real world. The reality is most men wouldn't say anything, professional athlete or not. There is a man code. I definitely feel like male waywards don't feel they need to be as secretive around friends and acquaintances. I've had lots of guys I barely know boast about their mistresses or ONSs with no fear that I would say anything. I hate to say it but the only time I've ever seen another man expose a wayward man's cheating is when he has a personal vendetta against that man, or he wants that man's wife for himself. It had nothing to do with being noble. Not saying its right, just sharing what I've seen.


That's true. Usually men only expose when they want the woman or some type of vendetta. The only time I think its safe or "the code" can be broken without any blow back is when the person that is betrayed is a relative or close friend of the family and even then can be kind of sketchy depending how well you know that person. It's a tough one for sure, and men turn a blind eye to this behavior because of fear of repercussion or just plain don't want the drama.

If the situation were reversed and these were two women and the betrayed was a man, do you believe it would be a different dynamic or the same?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Skeet Cliff Huxtable said:


> If the situation were reversed and these were two women and the betrayed was a man, do you believe it would be a different dynamic or the same?


I honestly believe if it were two women it never would have happened, because the cheater never would have talked about it. I feel like women that stray really don't talk about it with other women. I think it has a lot to do with social stigmas that still exist. A cheating man thinks he is a stud or a player so he boasts about it. I've been at bars where complete strangers are showing random guys pictures of their mistress on their phone. If a woman was as open about it I think they know that their friends and acquaintances would just view them as ****s, so I think in general women are less likely to talk openly about it.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Naw, he isn't a hero, he's full of crap. He came out and claimed the video wasn't "supposed" to be shared. So, what was he going to do blackmail the guy? Use it to get in Iggy's pants at a later date? He DEFINITELY wasn't doing the right thing or had that intention. He admitted it was supposed to be a joke between teammates. That means he was going to keep it a secret anyway, if he is to be believed.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Instead of cheating, making secret videos and pranks, maybe they should concentrate on playing well for the millions they are paid. The Lakers are an embarrassment this year.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

Skeet Cliff Huxtable said:


> D'angelo Russell of the LA Lakers, a point guard and future NBA star that was the #2 pick in the draft, stepped into some horse manure of the highest order. A video leaked from his phone, where his teammate Nick Young, aka Swaggy P, a well known jokester and NBA's loveable unconscious gunner, admitted to sleeping with a 19 year old girl, while he was with famous rap star Iggy Azaela. Young and Azaela are engaged and were planning a wedding in the distant future. The setting took place in a hotel room where the two were having a conversation and Russell appeared to be asking Young leading questions as if he were an informant, unbeknownst to Young. Russell, who is 20 years old is also known as a prankster and jokester, much to the detriment of his team, as his coach Byron Scott, a member of the showtime Lakers, felt as if sometimes acts like a 14 year old and is very immature. At the end of the video, Russell jokingly says "I'm glad you told my video all that", to which Nick Young replies "Huh." Somehow the video got out and ultimately became viral.
> 
> The media, sports fans, and the general public have scorched Russell and has castigated him as an outcast. Reports of Russell, being isolated by teammates have surfaced, rumors that the Lakers may have to trade this future superstar because he can't be trusted. Russell apologized, faced the media and received boos from the Laker fan base every time he touched the ball. His one ally, Iggy Azaela, thanked him for the tweet and tweeted that she liked the video.
> 
> Man code law states that you don't air out another man's personal business especially about his sexcapades or marital affairs. Russell is guilty as charged by the public, for ruining a another man's potential marriage and recording a private conversation, but the other side of Nick Young cheating on his fiancee has not been up for discussion. Young has been painted as a sympathetic figure. Do you agree with Russell, being Public enemy #1 for airing out a cheater, even though unintentionally or do you believe he deserves the vast amount of hate from the general public from recording private conversations? It seems as though recording private info of another person's affair is a bigger "crime" than having an affair on your spouse or potential spouse. Is Russell a hero or villain? Your thoughts?


Ahhh, the end result of sheeple putting mere athletes on a pedestal. They just bounce a ball around for Pete's sake! Kids need real heroes, like their parents or Jonas Salk or Albert Einstein! Yes, I played football and track in school-just games... No bread and circuses in our household.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Instead of cheating, making secret videos and pranks, maybe they should concentrate on playing well for the millions they are paid. The Lakers are an embarrassment this year.


LOL. Normally I'd agree, but you can't play well from the bench. This is Kobe's Goodbye tour and every time they started playing or taking over games they were benched for doing to much.. This is what happens when you make young adults ride the bench all season and decide to tank the season. Youngsters always find dumb ways to entertain themselves like this garbage.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't California a two-party state with respect to recording conversations? If so, what he did was illegal at the very least. But you are talking about morality, right?

He violated the trust of the entire Lakers team. There are plenty of things that go on in a locker room that are meant only for the people in that room. Now his team mates know that he doesn't respect that boundary. 

The cheating on Iggy A. is secondary in this case. The primary issue is that DeAngelo Russell isn't trustworthy.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't California a two-party state with respect to recording conversations? If so, what he did was illegal at the very least. But you are talking about morality, right?
> 
> He violated the trust of the entire Lakers team. There are plenty of things that go on in a locker room that are meant only for the people in that room. Now his team mates know that he doesn't respect that boundary.
> 
> The cheating on Iggy A. is secondary in this case. The primary issue is that DeAngelo Russell isn't trustworthy.


This ignores the fact that this young woman was not only potentially being exposed to STD's by the cheating, but , also the fact that she was at risk of marrying a man without full knowledge of his fundamental nature.
She was grateful for the disclosure, as I think many of us would be in order to have avoided the pain we encountered after marrying.
seriously, does anyone really object to an abuser( and I think most of us would agree infidelity is egregious abuse) being outed to his ongoing victim.


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I honestly believe if it were two women it never would have happened, because the cheater never would have talked about it. I feel like women that stray really don't talk about it with other women. I think it has a lot to do with social stigmas that still exist. A cheating man thinks he is a stud or a player so he boasts about it. I've been at bars where complete strangers are showing random guys pictures of their mistress on their phone. If a woman was as open about it I think they know that their friends and acquaintances would just view them as ****s, so I think in general women are less likely to talk openly about it.


I wish that were true. My ex bragged about her cheating to all her friends at her job. And her friends were cheating in their relationships as well. They weren't trying to be secretive at all.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Maxo said:


> This ignores the fact that this young woman was not only potentially being exposed to STD's by the cheating, but , also the fact that she was at risk of marrying a man without full knowledge of his fundamental nature.
> She was grateful for the disclosure, as I think many of us would be in order to have avoided the pain we encountered after marrying.
> seriously, does anyone really object to an abuser( and I think most of us would agree infidelity is egregious abuse) being outed to his ongoing victim.


Cmon now - do you really believe that ANY woman would think that an NBA player is a paragon of virtue? I'm guessing Iggy Azalea knew exactly what she was getting into with Nick Young - the video likely just confirmed things for her. It will be interesting to see what happens going forward with Young and Azalea. Does anybody think they still end up getting married?


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

ReformedHubby said:


> I honestly believe if it were two women it never would have happened, because the cheater never would have talked about it. I feel like women that stray really don't talk about it with other women. I think it has a lot to do with social stigmas that still exist. A cheating man thinks he is a stud or a player so he boasts about it. I've been at bars where complete strangers are showing random guys pictures of their mistress on their phone. If a woman was as open about it I think they know that their friends and acquaintances would just view them as ****s, so I think in general women are less likely to talk openly about it.


IMO this is the exact opposite of what I have observed. I have read so many stories about wives' girlfriends acting as covers and cheerleaders.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> Cmon now - do you really believe that ANY woman would think that an NBA player is a paragon of virtue? I'm guessing Iggy Azalea knew exactly what she was getting into with Nick Young - the video likely just confirmed things for her. It will be interesting to see what happens going forward with Young and Azalea. Does anybody think they still end up getting married?


Yes, I do. I have played with innumerable NBA players and not all of them are dirtbags.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Maxo said:


> This ignores the fact that this young woman was not only potentially being exposed to STD's by the cheating, but , also the fact that she was at risk of marrying a man without full knowledge of his fundamental nature.
> She was grateful for the disclosure, as I think many of us would be in order to have avoided the pain we encountered after marrying.
> seriously, does anyone really object to an abuser( and I think most of us would agree infidelity is egregious abuse) being outed to his ongoing victim.


No, I don't object at all. I'm just saying that the biggest sin in that whole mess was recording someone without their knowledge and disseminating it. The fact that Iggy Azalea may have been saved from a bad marriage doesn't outweigh that. 

I think that advice on this board confirms that. When a BS puts a VAR under the seat in their WS's car and finds evidence of cheating the advice is to NEVER reveal the evidence to anyone. It's illegal and could get you in trouble. 

That's the kind of information you have to keep under wraps. If DeAngelo Russell was concerned about Iggy Azalea he could have gone to her directly. He didn't. He was just being a punk.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

VermisciousKnid said:


> No, I don't object at all. I'm just saying that the biggest sin in that whole mess was recording someone without their knowledge and disseminating it. The fact that Iggy Azalea may have been saved from a bad marriage doesn't outweigh that.
> 
> I think that advice on this board confirms that. When a BS puts a VAR under the seat in their WS's car and finds evidence of cheating the advice is to NEVER reveal the evidence to anyone. It's illegal and could get you in trouble.
> 
> That's the kind of information you have to keep under wraps. If DeAngelo Russell was concerned about Iggy Azalea he could have gone to her directly. He didn't. He was just being a punk.


IMO, this ignores a couple of factors. 
First, the legalities vary from state to state. You mentioned this was done in CA and that you are under the impression that it was illegal per that state's law. 
It was unclear to me that the recording was done in CA. as these guys are on the road a lot.
But, if it was, despite its illegality, it is a much less serious offense than cheating and risking someone's physical and emotional; health.
Second, I know I have seen cases where someone guilty of adultery has had the temerity to seek criminal prosecution, but I expect that is a minority, as they want to avoid the spotlight further.
I know the decision to pursue criminal charges is with the local prosecutor, but, having handled myriad criminal cases, I think most would decline using the state's resources to pursue this. It is a very small risk, but it does exist.
Finally, I thought it was unclear form the article that Russell published the tape vs someone getting a hold of it. He might have simply gone to Iggy ,as you suggest, but it may have leaked.
And, clearly, based on what we have all read re cheater's propensity to deny, it was necessary to have concrete evidence.
I view what he did as the right thing to do, and the legality of the recording relatively inconsequential.
But, pointing to the legality of the means of detection is very similar to what we , often , see cheaters do when Texts or Phone messages are uncovered. They use outrage over this aspect as a means of deflection/best defense is an offense type of maneuver.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Maxo said:


> Yes, I do. I have played with innumerable NBA players and not all of them are dirtbags.


Fair enough. I didn't intend to paint all NBA players with such a broad brush, but rather to say that most reasonable people would at least go into a relationship with an NBA player (or substitute NFL player, or any other professional sport) with their eyes wide open.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> Fair enough. I didn't intend to paint all NBA players with such a broad brush, but rather to say that most reasonable people would at least go into a relationship with an NBA player (or substitute NFL player, or any other professional sport) with their eyes wide open.


This should apply to all occupations.


----------



## Skeet Cliff Huxtable (Mar 31, 2016)

Russell, has said that it wasn't intentional and he doesn't know how the video got out. Here is the link to the press conference on his statements.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPLYVSpzOo

But then again the link below ultimately sums up who Nick Young is in the video below. Iggy Azaela should know what she's walking into with a guy who's nickname is Swaggy P.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iltb2YSfQ_I


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Russell is a scumbag.

The cheater is wrong. He's probably a bad guy, too.

But what makes Russell a scumbag was that HE was deceitful, did this out of malice(I doubt he could care less about this iffy person), and betrayed the man's trust.

Russell could have said to swaggy (geez)," you don't need to marry her if you're going to sleep around, or even anonymously told her about this guys cheating.

But the way Russell went about this, it's obvious his intentions were evil.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

I won't go that far until their is more proof or admissions.

I work with grown men and women who do similar dumb crap like this, until I educated a few of them on their crappy behavior. They would run around and secretly video or take pictures of people sleeping at or saying off crap about work. Then they'd have a good laugh. I pointed out posting this garbage can get someone fired or on management's radar because some of "you idiots" have supervisors as friends.

Four people at my company are currently fighting, through the union, to get their jobs back. The idiot coworkers thought it would be "fun" and just a "prank" with no malicious intent at all. So, I have no clue if there was malicious forethought or evil intentions involved.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Maxo said:


> This ignores the fact that this young woman was not only potentially being exposed to STD's by the cheating, but , also the fact that she was at risk of marrying a man without full knowledge of his fundamental nature.
> She was grateful for the disclosure, as I think many of us would be in order to have avoided the pain we encountered after marrying.
> seriously, does anyone really object to an abuser( and I think most of us would agree infidelity is egregious abuse) being outed to his ongoing victim.


True, and I agree that a word to the betrayed girl friend might have been helpful. But to put the entire thing out on the internet in front of his entire team, their fans, and millions of anonymous people was wrong.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> No, I don't object at all. I'm just saying that the biggest sin in that whole mess was recording someone without their knowledge and disseminating it. The fact that Iggy Azalea may have been saved from a bad marriage doesn't outweigh that.
> 
> I think that advice on this board confirms that. When a BS puts a VAR under the seat in their WS's car and finds evidence of cheating the advice is to NEVER reveal the evidence to anyone. It's illegal and could get you in trouble.
> 
> That's the kind of information you have to keep under wraps. If DeAngelo Russell was concerned about Iggy Azalea he could have gone to her directly. He didn't. He was just being a punk.


Worse, now both Russell and the other guy are going to have to be traded.


----------



## pappygrecko (Mar 5, 2016)

Russell either did thos jokingly or has a personal agenda but iggy is the one who suffers because if russell outed young in private to iggy maybe iggy would have forgiven him without the preying of the public eye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

